

The best overlooked numbers from day 1 of WWDC - c_t_montgomery
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/07/wwdc-highlights/

======
eik3_de
_2/3rds of all mobile web browsing is done through mobile Safari_

Does anyone have a source for that figure?
[http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_browser-ww-
monthly-201105-...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_browser-ww-
monthly-201105-201105-bar) shows completely different numbers, but I'm not
sure if that's accurate.

~~~
schrototo
I think they meant WebKit, not Safari specifically.

